# Are you mainly decorating your camper or your campsite?



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm working on my camper mainly, then my campsite.
(so I don't burn myself out too quick.)


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

I've only just started but I've been focusing on my campsite, getting things built so I can invite more villagers - I got the first upgrade to my camper but not much else


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 24, 2017)

Both are being equally designed in my town


----------



## Bcat (Nov 24, 2017)

My focus is on the campsite. I have my camper expanded to the second level, but haven;t even touched the loan. It's definitely on the back burner for me.


----------



## Lunariati (Nov 24, 2017)

focusing on the campsite! i haven't touched my camper until today, and all i did to it was expand it. i'm spending my time getting resources to craft furniture and upgrade amenities


----------



## mothball (Nov 24, 2017)

i'm focusing on the campsite since i'm there more, so i care more about what it looks like. once i have a lot more furniture i'll get on the camper, tho i did expand it already :-


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 24, 2017)

Neither tbh I've mainly been trying to get other campers/villagers to come so I've been crafting furniture I don't want for the most part LOL


----------



## angiepie (Nov 24, 2017)

Campsite. I've barely touched my camper lol


----------



## nammie (Nov 24, 2017)

campsite bc I can see the cute villagers there and I like never go in my camper anyways lol


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2017)

I honestly keep forgetting the camper even exists. Not really a fan of the concept.... I'd rather just have a home or the inside of a tent to design.


----------



## Anactoria (Nov 24, 2017)

I have my camper decently set up (i.e. it's cozy enough for my liking), but I'm really focusing on the campsite, since that's what people see when they visit (plus there's more to do). I still think the campsite looks a little bit jarring with one side being jaggedly wood-paneled and the other bare, but oh well.


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 24, 2017)

mostly campsite. i am not sure how i want my camper still.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 24, 2017)

Campsite, since the camper's inside doesn't seem to have any use, so it feels like a waste of resources. I already keep running out of wood x-x


----------

